# 2 sekunden blinker



## zoidberg (14 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin recht neu in der SPS Welt und versuche gerade einen 2 Sekunden Blinker zu erstellen.

also 1 Sekunde an und 1 Sekunde aus.

Ich dachte mir ich kann dies ganz einfach mit dem SM0.5 machen indem ich Addiere und vergleiche oder einem counter.

irgendwie klappt das aber nicht. Hab das noch nicht so ganz raus mit abarbeiten der Netzwerke.

Könnte mir da jemand mit etwas Kontanktplan helfen ?


----------



## funkdoc (14 April 2008)

stichwort takt merker


```
Taktmerkerbit            
        M 11.5           Ausgang
|-------| |--------------()---|
```
du kannst es auch mit zwei einschaltverzögerten timern machen, indem du den ersten mit dem verknüpfungsergebnis des zweiten negierst.

```
T2                        Merker M0.5
|------|/|--------S[ T1 ]Q--------(=)--------|
|
|       T1
|------| |--------S[ T2 ]Q-------------------|
```
grüsse


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> stichwort takt merker
> 
> 
> Taktmerkerbit
> ...



Ach, dem funkdoc seine Glaskugel funktioniert noch.
Deshalb weiß er wohl auch, um welche Steuerung es hier geht.
 

Gruß
Timo
*ROFL*


----------



## zoidberg (14 April 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort ..es ist eine S7-214

hab das komplett vergessen ..


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

zoidberg schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort ..es ist eine S7-214
> 
> hab das komplett vergessen ..



Hallo!

Die S7 2XX hat Taktmerker.
SM0.0-SM0.7.
Davon müsste auch einer einen 2 sek. Takt haben.
Lade dir mal das Handbuch für die S7 21X auf der Siemens Seite runter, da ist das alles beschrieben.
Oder benutze die "Suche" Funktion hier im Forum,
Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mehrmals.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zoidberg (14 April 2008)

das handbuch habe ich bereits gelesen. oder eher die Specs..

es gibt zwei Sondermerker .. den SM0.4 für 30 sekunden bzw. den SM0.5 für 1 Sek ( 1 Hertz)

ich bräuchte aber 2 sek (also 0.5 Hertz)

bin nur grade zu blöd das ganze mit hilfe des SM0.5 zu lösen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

zoidberg schrieb:


> das handbuch habe ich bereits gelesen. oder eher die Specs..
> 
> es gibt zwei Sondermerker .. den SM0.4 für 30 sekunden bzw. den SM0.5 für 1 Sek ( 1 Hertz)
> 
> ...


Dann versuche mal den SM 0.6 oder SM 0.7.
Einer davon müsste m.w. 2 Sek. Takt haben.
P.S.: ich bräuchte aber 2 sek (also 0.5 Hertz)
Was jetzt???*ROFL* 
Ist morgen wieder Berufsschule?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zoidberg (14 April 2008)

also zur Antwort Berufsschule muss ich mal lachen

0.5 Hz. ist eine 2 Sekunden Periode..
also 1 Sekunde aus.. eine Sekunde aus.. so

ausserdem hab ich vorher bereits gepostet das nur diese zwei verfügbar sind.. SM0.5 und SM0.4
das ist nat. deine log. Antwort "probieren"... 
aaajaa


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

> also zur Antwort Berufsschule muss ich mal lachen
> 
> 0.5 Hz. ist eine 2 Sekunden Periode..
> also 1 Sekunde aus.. eine Sekunde aus.. so
> ...


So, jetzt nochmal für die ganz Dummen:

1 Hz entspricht 1 Sekunde!
Kapiert?
0,5 Hz entsprechen demnach 0,5 Sekunden.
Kapiert?
Die SM 0.0 - SM 0.7 Sind allesamt Taktmerker mit unterschiedlichen Zeiten.
(Aufsteigend)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zoidberg (14 April 2008)

SM0.6 Dieses Bit stellt einen Zyklustakt dar. Es ist einen Zyklus eingeschaltet, den nächsten 
Zyklus ausgeschaltet. Sie können dieses Bit als Zykluszähleingang verwenden. 

eine Kopie aus dem Handbuch...

danke , gn8


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=251&highlight=sekunden+blinker
Das meinte ich ganz am Anfang, mit Suche Funktion benutzen.
Suchworte: 2 Sekunden Blinker

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (14 April 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> So, jetzt nochmal für die ganz Dummen:
> 
> 1 Hz entspricht 1 Sekunde!
> Kapiert?


 
JA!



> 0,5 Hz entsprechen demnach 0,5 Sekunden.
> Kapiert?


 
NEIN!
2Hz entspricht 0,5s
0,5Hz entspricht 2s


@zoidberg
ein bit das 1s da ist und eine 1s weg, das ist kein 2s takt sondern ein 1s takt und entspricht 1Hz


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

und wie mach ma das nu mit 2s an und 2s wech? ... die österreichische timerlösung gefällt mir nich...


```
*
      U     SM 0.5    //1Hz (1s on/1s off)
      FP    M 25.3    //Flankenauswertung
      SPBN  end
      L     MW 10     //Taktword
      L     1         //inkrementieren
      +I
      T     MW 10     //neues Taktword
end:  NOP 0
```
im 1s-takt ein MW zuerhöhen bringt 16 blinkende Bits 1s, 2s, 4s, 8s, 16s, ... 32768s.

bei der 200er müßte das Word ähnlich aufgebaut sein, wie bei der 3/400er, also LSB im höherwertigen Byte ... demnachwäre der 2s-Takt (2s on/2s off) das bit M11.1 ...

viel spaß 

[edit]
anforderung war KOP, hab ich überlesen ...


```
*
                           ____________
                          |    ADD_I   |
|   SM0.5                 |            |
+---|   |------| P |------+ EN     ENO +--------| 
|                         |            |
                          |            |
                    MW10 -+ IN1    OUT +- MW10
                          |            |
                       1 -+ IN2        |
                          |            |
                          |____________|
```
[/edit]


----------



## zoidberg (14 April 2008)

danke,

jetzt nur noch eine Frage noch um das ganze abzuschließen..

wenn MW ein ganz normales Wort ist wird ja jetzt immer wenn SM0.5 auf HIGH geht der Wert 1 dazuaddiert.

Wie kann ich das jetzt als "Taktgeber" verwenden?


      0.5Hz     Led0
|----|*|-------( ) --|


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

mit den bits des wortes ... dazu sollte man verstehen, wie das binäre zahlensystem funktioniert, beispielhaft für die ersten vier bits:


```
.3 .2 .1 .0
------------
 0  0  0  0
 0  0  0  1
 0  0  1  0
 0  0  1  1
 0  1  0  0
 0  1  0  1
 0  1  1  0
 0  1  1  1
 1  0  0  0
```
bei jeder flanke ändert sich das bitmuster, wie oben beschrieben, das bit M11.0 wäre also der ein-sekunden-takt, weil es sich bei jeder positiven flanke ändert, das bit M11.1 der zwei-sekunden-takt, ändert sich ja nur bei jeder zweiten positiven flanke ... M11.3 der acht-sekunden-takt, weil ...?!


----------



## Steph1093 (27 März 2009)

*^^*

ich guckmal ob ich damit weiter komme. wäre nett wenn mir einer so eine skizze wie in dem anderen thema für meine bedürfnisse machen würde. also sagen wir 3sekunden an, 3 sekunden aus.


----------

